# Carolina style sauce/mop



## hawgheaven (Aug 23, 2007)

Here's a vinegar based sauce/mop I've been using with my pulled pork. I normally double this recipe, reserving about half of it for the finishing sauce. During the smoke, I mop the meat about every hour. Then, after the meat is pulled, I add some to the final product. Serve with sauce on the side.

1 *tbs* fresh ground black pepper
2 *tbs* dark molasses
1 cup water
2 *tbs* kosher salt
1 tsp cayenne pepper
1/2 cup straight bourbon whiskey
1 1/2 cups cider vinegar
2-4 chipotle or japaleno peppers
1 *tbs* crushed red pepper flakes

Add all ingredients in a sauce pan and heat until molasses and salt are dissolved. All ingredients are of course, adjustable.

Enjoy!


----------



## vlap (Aug 23, 2007)

That looks very good! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## hawgheaven (Aug 23, 2007)

No problem! 

This sauce is good as is, but playing with the amounts is always an option...


----------



## bwsmith_2000 (Aug 23, 2007)

Hey Hawg,
     That sounds really good and I'm definitely going to give it a try. Also, you might want to look at Florida Jeff's finishing sauce. I think it has been make into a sticky. It's great stuff and I use it as you recommend for your sauce. You might give it a try. Thanks for sharing your recipe.


----------



## placebo (Aug 23, 2007)

Thanks for posting that Hawg, I'll have to try that on my next butt. Just by looking at the ingredients it looks like it might have a little bite. I'm a little wimpy when it comes to spicy kind of hot, would it be wise to back of on some of the hotter ingredients for me?

Thanks again!


----------



## hawgheaven (Aug 23, 2007)

Yes indeed, I adjust according to my audience.

If I'm feeding kids and some folks who don't like heat, I'll make a batch with hardly any or no heat, along with a batch with heat, and mop with apple juice. Then when served, the audience has a choice of sauces.


----------



## placebo (Aug 23, 2007)

Excellent! Thanks for your kind advice Hawg!


----------



## hawgheaven (Aug 23, 2007)

No problem, glad to help!


----------



## deejaydebi (Aug 23, 2007)

That loks like a nice mop Hawg - I'm gonna have to try it. I never had so much booze in my house until I started smoking meat - go figure!


----------



## smokebuzz (Aug 24, 2007)

That looks good, i've been wanting to try a vinegar sauce lately.

Debi, i know the feeling ,the folks at the whiskey shop think i'm a alky, i tell them it's for Q'en, then they tell me to lay of the sauce, ain't that what it's for i tell'em.


----------



## hawgheaven (Aug 24, 2007)

LOL! Yeah, I know what you mean... the guy at the liquor store really likes me since I started this smokin' thing!


----------



## coleysmokinbbq (Aug 29, 2007)

LMAO!...
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





...Ain't that the way of it though?...They'll NEVER understand until they get bitten by the 'Smokin Bug'!!...
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





......


Until later...


----------

